# ----:::::::][map][::::::-----



## BluntStream (11. Januar 2002)

ich hab mir den link :http://www.netzwelt.com/selfhtml/html/grafiken/verweis_sensitive.htm

angeguckt und so ziemlich alles verstanden nur , verstehe ich nicht was das bedeuten soll 

Ein Viereck (shape="rect") definieren Sie mit den Koordinaten für x1,y1,x2,y2
wobei bedeuten: 
x1 = linke obere Ecke, Pixel von links
y1 = linke obere Ecke, Pixel von oben
x2 = rechte untere Ecke, Pixel von links
y2 = rechte untere Ecke, Pixel von oben 

Kann mir jmnd helfen ?!

/blunt


----------



## Deemax (11. Januar 2002)

*imagemap*

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht was du nicht verstehst! Alles was dort steht ist richtig. Um eine Imagemap als Rechteck zu definieren brauchst du 4 Koordinaten eine für jede Kante. x1 für Start von links, y1 für Start von oben usw.

Am besten einfach ausprobieren dann siehst du selbst wie's geht!


----------



## BluntStream (11. Januar 2002)

ich habe keine 4 koordinaen sondern nur 2


----------



## Deemax (11. Januar 2002)

Hä? 

Um ein Rechteck zu erstellen brauchst du aber 4!!!

Beispiel:
<img src="logo.gif" width="125" height="112" usemap="#Map" border="0"><map name="Map"><area shape="rect" coords="38,21,81,48" href="#"></map>

38= Start x1
21= Start y1
usw.

Mit einer Imagemap legst du ja eine "durchsichtiges" Rechteck auf das Bild das einen Link darstellt!
Mit 2 Koordinaten hast du ja nur einen "Strich" auf den niemand klicken kann. Müßte eigentlich auch einen Fehler anzeigen da es nicht zulässig ist!


----------



## BluntStream (11. Januar 2002)

k ich vwerstehe aber wie bekome ich die koordinaten raus ?!


----------



## Deemax (11. Januar 2002)

*Imagemap*

Tja,

entweder durch bloßes ausprobieren, das kann man auch gut schätzen. Immer ausgehend vom Bild.

Oder du nutzt einen HTML-Editor wie z.B. Dreamwaever oder Frontpage (Express) usw.


----------



## BluntStream (11. Januar 2002)

das kann doch nicht sein , es wir jawohl irgendwo angezeigt in photoshop oder so oder wie versteh ich das ?!


----------



## Deemax (11. Januar 2002)

Wenn das Programm Imagemaps machen kann wie z.B. Imageready von Photoshop dann werden sie auch angezeigt. In Imageready gibs extra eine Button der sie anzeigt und mit den sie erstellt werden können.

Imagemaps sind sonst unsichtbare "Linkfelder" auf einer Grafik.


----------



## BluntStream (11. Januar 2002)

dann sag mir ma welcher knpf es ist ...


----------



## stiffy (11. Januar 2002)

in photshop kannst du dir mit strg+r die hilfslinien einblenden lassen, dann ziehst du neue hilfslinien und liest die werte an den seiten ab


----------



## BluntStream (11. Januar 2002)

hä neue hilfslinlien ?! nix peil auf deutsch plz :>


----------

